# Replacing Spark Plugs



## Pengy (May 15, 2005)

:wtf: Ok how do you replace the spark plugs in the pathy? I have a 96 se and theres one thats wayyyyyyyyy back there practically next to the firewall...seems like i have to remove the hood or something to get to it. anyone have a similar problem and care to help with possibly step by step instructions if available? it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Pengy said:


> :wtf: Ok how do you replace the spark plugs in the pathy? I have a 96 se and theres one thats wayyyyyyyyy back there practically next to the firewall...seems like i have to remove the hood or something to get to it. anyone have a similar problem and care to help with possibly step by step instructions if available? it would be greatly appreciated.


I placed the proper size socket with extension attached, onto the spark plug by hand and made sure I got on right. Later, I attached the socket wrench to it and loosen it. Basically go by feel. screw the spark plug in by feel too with socket and extension. Tighten with the socket wrench.

Make sure, after you've initially turned the plug a few times, to blow it out with an air compressor or or comressed air that comes in a can. You don't want sand that's accumulated in there to fall into the compression chamber.

If you have one of those magnets on a stick, that would help lots. You should be able to get one of those at any automotive store like Autozone or Napa Auto Parts. They're great when you drop a screw or nut in a tight place.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep, use a spark plug socket on 3/8" drive extensions to reach down in there and get to it.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Pengy, look in your jack parts bag under the rear seat, your 96 might have come with spark plug tools that make getting that plug out easy. Check page 7-16 of your owner's manual for a pic of the tools that you are looking for.


----------



## Pengy (May 15, 2005)

hmm so those what those two sockety looking things are for. thanks for the help, although i'll probably wait until i can get my hands on an air compressor to blast all the nasty stuff out before i do this. I appreciate all the help, imagine what it was like back in the day when there was no internet :O


----------

